# Pine lake, Ohio



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm looking for any info on this paylake south of Youngstown, Ohio, that i can get. I used to fish it when i was younger, before they built all the houses around the shoreline. Is it still daily rental, how much for a season pass, and do they still stock rainbow trout every spring. Is the water quality still good. It used to be an ohio water service lake. I did a search of the site but came up empty.


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

the pass for a year is like $500.00 and there is no daily pass. This a great lake to fish if I had the extra money I would be there.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Can you invite guests to fish with you and if so, how many at a time. My buddy said his friend fished there last week and invited him to go with him.


----------



## bluegillbusters (May 4, 2004)

Chaunc,
This was from a previous post and they also want you to have boat liability insurance.

The cost for a permit is $500.00 that goes from 4-1-07 to 10-15-07 if want to buy a pass you can call 330-755-1100 ext. 10.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

This sure brings back memories. I live about 5 miles south of Pine Lake and my dad took me there when i was a kid. Since I'm now 69, that was a long time ago. They had wooden row boats back then!

I haven't fished it for a long time, but there was always a good population of crappies and some really nice bass.

I doubt I'll spring for the $500 as we have a cottage at Atwood Lake and I belong to a sportsman's club near Youngstown that has a really nice lake and dues are just $65 per year.


----------



## basscatcher23 (Apr 27, 2004)

You can invite as many people as you want but they have to be on your boat.


----------



## basscatcher23 (Apr 27, 2004)

No they do not stck trout anymore


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

Dad and me used to fish pine and evans all the time. Always did well at both. I heard Evans was bought by someone or a club ? Didn't even know they somewhat reopened pine, good to know if you got the extra $ my parents still live there but I'm in Columbus and only visit once in awhile and can't see spending that for Dad and me since I'm the one who has the boat.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Star1pup-

What club would that be?

Also, from my understanding they will let up to 5 people split the $500 fee.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

my school teacher lives on the lake and yesterday he was out and cauhgt a 6lb largemouth and a ton of small ones and abunch of crappy towing a hot en tot gold he all way hooks on to fish in that lake no they do not stock it with rainbows evans is right next to it and is loaded with pike and crappy


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Little too steep for me too. How about Evans Lake. Do they still have the one day pass. I remember trolling shadraps and hammering the pike there. Also got a 5lb walleye right off the old roadbed. Kind of miss those old lakes.


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

Cost is $500 & gets you permit for the Aqua Ohio Lakes-Evans, Pine & Hamilton. You must have proof of 1million dollar liability policy on your boat to get the permit. I asked when I bought mine & you are NOT allowed to split it but you can invite up to 4 people with you at a time but the permit holder must be present. There is an Aqua Ohio gentleman who patrols the lakes checking permits. Seems to be ALOT more people fishing this year than last and of course the fishing has suffered in my opinion. Seen some people fishing from the bank this week that maybe sneaking in & kind of burns me since I bucked up for the permit.
Lakes are owned by Aqua Ohio-not a club.


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

I paid my $500 & asked to just put a buddy's name on the permit and that wasn't allowed. He can come with me but I must be present.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

young-gun21 said:


> Star1pup-
> 
> What club would that be?
> 
> Also, from my understanding they will let up to 5 people split the $500 fee.


Lowellville Rod & Gun Club www.lowellville-rod-gun.com


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

pine looks like a giant weed mat, its so low right now

i fished pine earlier this year, my buddys dad had a gorgeous home right on the lake


2 fish over 5lbs... tons of 2's and 3's. Its truly amazing out there


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Procraftboats21 said:


> pine looks like a giant weed mat, its so low right now
> 
> i fished pine earlier this year, my buddys dad had a gorgeous home right on the lake
> 
> ...


And lots of 9 and 10" bluegills. I took 10 home six weeks ago when i fished there with my buddy Ron. Threw about that many back too. Also kept 10 crappies over 12". Looking forward to getting another day there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

spent many days there when it was owned by ohio water service. crappie fishing was great. not huge fish, but great numbers. we trolled with our electrics and rapallas and c.p. swings or doll flies. couldn't go far without hooking up. would love to fish there again, but refuse to pay 500 bucks and provide insurance to go there. someone is just greedy.


----------

